# How to pet a hedgehog



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey guys! it's been a long time since I've written. Well, Rexkwondo is doing well and we are quite happy with him. He loves to go on road trips, which we took him to California (shh! don't tell!) with us a few times last year. He loves to be carried but not petted, and he loves to sleep on my shoulder. He knows mommy and daddy, but there's one thing I can't figure out.

He hates being petted on the top of his head, and he doesn't really care for tummy rubs or chin rubs or even being pet in general. Is there a way to pet them where they like it? I put him on his back and he'll struggle for a bit, then give up and relax. I pet his tummy then, and he stays still and relaxed, but if I don't do that, I can't pet Rex at all. He prefers to either be left alone on my shoulder, tucked under my neck, in a towel, or roaming the house. 

What do you guys do for petting techniques? He loves to hiss a lot when I pet him, meaning "stop dong that woman!" and sometimes he'll ball up and huff and jump. If I let him crawl up on me from my lap on to my shoulder, he's all good. ^.^


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

When I am holding the little pin cushion, I pet only his bum (his okay-to-touch zone) and I persist until he relaxes, then I will work my way up a bit...he still, after 6 months, says an obvious 'NO TOUCHY' to his head/face (he will nip you for this one), feet, skirt, tummy and half of his back. Otherwise...no problem...for that whole square inch. :roll:


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

If he's mellow enough to let you pet his tummy, you might try gently stroking his back, from head toward the tail, but only when he's relaxed. 

Different hedgies seem to have different tolerances for being petted...mine will let me pet their sides and backs, and the male will let me touch his face. My female doesn't like her face touched and will nip. I've got four babies right now and they will all let me pet them anywhere, but I don't know if that will change as they get older.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Interesting. Truffle does not like us to touch his quills at all (though it may because he is still quilling). But when he is relaxed he will let us pet his face, forehead and the sides. I cannot get him on his back and not have him balled up but sometimes I hold him in my hand and pet his tummy between my fingers.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

CritterHeaven said:


> Interesting. Truffle does not like us to touch his quills at all (though it may because he is still quilling). But when he is relaxed he will let us pet his face, forehead and the sides. I cannot get him on his back and not have him balled up but sometimes I hold him in my hand and pet his tummy between my fingers.


The EXACT opposite of Snarf! :lol: It's like they're from different species sometimes, isn't it?


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

MissC said:


> When I am holding the little pin cushion, I pet only his bum (his okay-to-touch zone) and I persist until he relaxes, then I will work my way up a bit...he still, after 6 months, says an obvious 'NO TOUCHY' to his head/face (he will nip you for this one), feet, skirt, tummy and half of his back. Otherwise...no problem...for that whole square inch. :roll:


This is pretty much exactly what Sonic is like. Only his back. Not really his bum though, more mid back. Anything else, forget it. I've been bitten twice for thinking he'd let me play with his chin. And he held on for dear life. Ouchies!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I got my girly yesterday and I've noticed that she prefers being pet on her fur rather then her quills. She tends to huff when I pet her quills. 
But she's pretty tolerant of me touching her face, ears and feet =D Yay


----------

